# Solved: Windows Media Center Full-Screen Mode...



## webzter (May 4, 2003)

Hi;

Purchased a new PC running Vista 32-bit and when I use the Media Center app, I can't
figure out how to get DVD's, TV, etc into "FULL-SCREEN MODE"? I seem to recall it ordinarily
has an option where you can toggle back and forth between full and reduced screen sizes,
I just can't seem to find it, nor anything on the internet other than suggestions that apply
to Media Player- not Medis Center.

Any suggestions would be genuinely appreciated- thanks!
Webz


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

If you right click the media center screen or hit the information
button on the remote there is a zoom option in the top menu.
As far as the window itself,there is minimize,maximize and close
buttons in the upper right.


----------



## webzter (May 4, 2003)

Appreciate the reply, thank you. As far as a remote, there is none, but found a zoom when right-clicking
the mouse. I am looking for what MS refers to as "Full-Scren Mode" affecting the source content 
such as dvd, tv, etc., - not the actual screen size itself (minimum/maximum) that's controled in the 
upper right-hand corner- as I said, I even thought there was an icon that allowed the content to be shifted back and
forth between reduced and full screen images- just cannot seem to find it or the control (s) for it-
thanks again


----------

